# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [PvE - Donjons] Explications et profondes inspirations.

## purEcontact

Bonjour !

J'ai lancé l'idée dans le thread général et -à chaud- ça intéressait du monde, du coup je fais un thread spécifique pour.

Je mets la liste des donjons que j'ai l'habitude de faire et dont je pourrais expliquer facilement les astuces :
_NB : le code entre crochets est à copier / coller avec les crochets dans le jeu pour voir le TP le plus proche de l'entrée._

- *Catacombes d'Ascalon* : [&BIYBAAA=]
Chemin 1, 2 et 3

- *Manoir de Caudecus* : [&BPoAAAA=]
Chemin 1 et 3

- *Étreinte des lamentations* : [&BD8FAAA=]
Chemin 1 et 3.

- *Citadelle de la flamme :* [&BEAFAAA=]
Chemin 3.

- *Creuset de l'éternité* : [&BEIFAAA=]
Chemin 1, 2 et 3

- *Honneur des vagues* : [&BEMFAAA=]
Chemin 1.

- *Fractales des brumes* : [&BJIBAAA=] (en ce moment)
J'expliquerais toutes les fractales en niveau 1 et en niveau 10.
Pour les niveaux supérieurs (30+) qui ont certaines spécificités, je ne les connais tout simplement pas donc je ne serai pas en mesure de les expliquer.

*Suivant mon humeur*, se rajoute à la liste :

- Manoir de Caudecus : C2
- Étreinte des lamentations : C2
- CoF : C1 / C2***
- Tonnelle du crépuscule : Up / Forward
- Honneur des vagues : C2 / C3

***Non, je déconne, faut pas pousser.

*En fonction des participants et de leur niveau*, se rajoute à la liste :

- Arah : C2 / C3 / C4.




> Histoire d'être clair sur ce point là : je n'emmène pas n'importe qui à Arah.
> 
> Certains boss demandent un bonne coordination, un bon niveau de jeu et certaines conditions : je ne souhaite pas perdre mon temps et celui des joueurs parce qu'un seul participant n'a pas le niveau requis.



*Les instructions globales :*

*Mumble installé.*
Je n'explique rien par écrit. 
D'une part parce que c'est chiant et d'autre part parce que c'est pas toujours possible. 
Sur Alpha dans creuset de l'éternité, je me vois mal écrire "1, 2, dodge" pour que vous esquiviez au bon moment.
Je ne vous demande pas de parler, juste d'écouter.
*Débloquez toutes les compétences non raciales et les aptitudes avant de venir.*
Pour la plupart des donjons, je vous demanderai juste d'avoir certaines compétences (mur de renvoi ou d'absorption, suppression d'altérations, etc...).
Cependant, si le donjon se passe trop mal, je vous demanderai de passer sur un build optimisé. En somme, si j'estime que ça ne passera pas dans la configuration actuelle (aptitude / compétence), je vous demanderai d'en changer afin de facilité le passage.
Pour certains donjons (arah C4 notamment), vous n'aurez pas de choix du tout : j'imposerai l'équipement en plus des aptitudes et des compétences. 
C'est pas que ça me fasse spécialement plaisir, mais Simin a des pré-requis vraiment spécifique.
*Appliquez les stratégies*
Il peut m'arriver de dire des conneries, comme tout le monde mais globalement, si je me propose pour expliquer des instances, c'est que j'ai un minimum d'expérience dans le domaine.
Il arrive que la stratégie que je vous explique ne fonctionne pas avec la composition du groupe actuel : le dernier boss de caudecus peut se faire au corps à corps quand on a assez de dispel, mais quand on a un groupe qui n'est pas optimisé pour ce boss, il faut le faire à distance.
Généralement, j'expliquerais des stratégies adaptées aux joueurs un minimum optimisé (_précision en dessous_) mais si le groupe n'a pas les prérequis, j'expliquerais la stratégie alternative.
*Cerveau branché.*
Je ne vous éduque pas, je vous explique des stratégies.
Si je ne vous dis pas "esquive" alors qu'il y a une grosse zone rouge au sol, faites quand même une esquive.
*Ne prenez pas la mouche.*
Parfois, je serai de mauvaise humeur, parfois je serai fatigué. 
Rarement, mais ça peut arriver, je peux prendre le temps d'expliquer une instance alors que j'avais pas prévu de le faire donc ça se ressentira.
Souvent, je troll.
Ce n'est *jamais* personnel.
Si quelque chose ne va pas, vous me le dites sur le moment.


*Contrairement à la croyance populaire*, ceci n'est ni un groupe optimisé, ni un groupe "zerk" :



Je ne vais pas partir sur une longue explication et je vous demanderais de pas rebondir là dessus sur le thread mais pour faire simple : 
- un voleur (potentiellement, un élémentaliste) fait plus de dégâts qu'un guerrier.
- le combo guerrier / rôdeur apporte plus au groupe de 2 guerriers.

De plus, vous verrez avec l'expérience qu'on peut très bien faire n'importe quel donjon *très rapidement* avec n'importe quelle composition, du moment où les joueurs utilisent le *build adapté* au groupe / à la situation et un *équipement berserker*.
Mais je vous rassure, on en est pas à l'optimisation, pour le moment, c'est les bases.

_________________________________________
*Si d'autres canards veulent faire du "tutorat"*, je les incite fortement à se faire connaître sur ce thread avec le(s) chemin(s) qu'ils veulent faire découvrir ainsi qu'un créneau dans lequel ils sont libres pour prendre le temps d'expliquer.

*Me concernant,* je serais disponible le dimanche à partir de 14h jusqu'à 17h.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pure  ::wub:: 

J'ai pas des masses de temps de jeu ces temps-ci, et surtout pas la semaine à venir, mais après ça, il se pourrait que je participe à quelques chemins (j'en connais pas des masses en mode speedrun, mais bon ...). Faut que t'arrives à pull Nessou  ::P:

----------


## ivanoff

Moi je veux bien faire découvrir arah C1  ::trollface:: 
Plus sérieusement, si il a besoin d'aide ou besoin d'un 5ème ou autre, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Sephil

Bongour !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sogrind

Je passerai si la connexion internet & mon emploi du temps le permettent!

Bonne initiative!

----------


## Tigermilk

> Moi je veux bien faire découvrir arah C1 
> Plus sérieusement, si il a besoin d'aide ou besoin d'un 5ème ou autre, n'hésitez pas.


Tout pareil, je suis d'humeur à faire des instances en ce moment, donc si besoin d'aide je suis dispo !

----------


## Aarbron

super initiative  :;): 

bon si je cherche la petite bete y'as quand meme la philosophie "zerk a tout prix" qui a l'air de planner.



> De plus, vous verrez avec l'expérience qu'on peut très bien faire n'importe quel donjon *très rapidement* avec n'importe quelle composition, du moment où les joueurs utilisent le *build adapté* au groupe / à la situation et un *équipement berserker*.


c'est sur que pour gagner un combat il faut taper plus fort que son adversaire mais un tank ca peut aussi servir, un exemple parmis d'autre, tonnelle du crepscule chemin du haut, le premier boss (araignée)si vous avez un bon tank et que vous attaquez en premier vous pouvez passer dans son dos pour la retourner et tanker durant tout le combat (mur de renvoi sur les boules de venins) laissant le reste du groupe tranquille dans la salle et qui s'occupera de DPS.
en full zerk le combat sera surement plus dynamique et la strategie consistera surement a taper et surtout esquiver lors de la fameuse attaque de boulettes de venins qui peuvent oneshot.
my 2 cents

ps: je sais que je peut etre chiant mais c'est que si on laisse croire que seul les zerks sont efficace on en fini avec la situation actuelle ou les joueurs ne rentrant pas dans le moule sont systematiquement exclus des groupes LFG, ce n'est peut etre pas le cas en guilde ou y'as de l'entraide mais en random il est quand meme assez difficile de rentrer dans un groupe lorsqu'on est ingenieur ou pire necro et au contraire war guard et elementaliste constitu l'essentiel des troupes. => jeu stereotypé

----------


## purEcontact

C'est, encore une fois, tellement à l'ouest ce que tu penses d'un groupe optimisé par rapport à ce qu'il est vraiment.

Je tombe relativement fréquemment sur des pick up avec 7/8k ap qui sont de vrais boulets pour le groupe.
Pour la petite histoire, hier avec helmina et DS, on est tombé sur un *thief* qui a été une vrai plaie dans CoE P2 :
- il m'a fait foiré le pull du chien
- il a voulu faire Alpha a distance, faisant wipe la moitié du groupe.
- il a aggro l'abomination après le canon, 2 fois.
- il a mis un point d'honneur à pourrir les lanes sur le boss végétal
A coté de ça, on avait un pick up *nécromant* dont la seule chose que j'ai à reprocher c'est de ne pas savoir comment utiliser la fgs.
Il posait la vulnérabilité sur les boss tandis que le voleur ne le faisait pas, idem pour l'aveuglement.
En gros, il faisait le travail du voleur, en mieux, parce que lui était optimisé alors que le voleur ne l'était pas du tout (épée / dague quoi...).

J'ai envie de montrer aux CPC ce qu'est vraiment qu'être optimisé afin qu'en pick up, ils passent pour des "nécromants" plutôt que pour des "thieves".

Maintenant, pour en revenir à ton exemple, un gardien optimisé en donjon, il a le mur de renvoi puis quand celui-ci est sous CD et qu'il n'y a pas d'autres gardiens / envoûteur dans le groupe, il a l'avenger shield.
Le gardien optimisé mets soit 100% d'uptime d'aveuglement au boss, soit 100% d'uptime de protection (et de nombreuses égides) au groupe.
Les bulles de poison sont renvoyées / absorbées, le spray est esquivé et les attaques lambda sont soit bloquées, soit réduites par la protection.
Plus tu fais durer le combat, plus tu vas te retrouver sans CD défensif et plus ça va être compliqué de finir le combat.
Un combat qui dure, c'est toujours un combat à l'avantage du boss.

Le nécromant et l'ingénieur sont 2 classes qui peuvent faire de gros dégâts et poser de la vulnérabilité.
Certes, ils feront ces 2 points moins bien qu'un thief (par exemple) et alors ?
Si vous le faites bien, vous tirez le maximum de votre classe et vous perdrez quoi, 10 secondes sur un speedclear ? Et après ?
Je cherche pas à faire du tutorat de speedclear, je cherche à apprendre les stratégies des donjons.
Au passage, le thief sur le last boss de caudecus P2, il me sert à rien. Il peut faire que de l'arc / double pistol. Du coup, autant dire qu'il fait 0 dps, je préfère un nécro qui fera plus de dégâts et qui me mettra du dispel.

Bref, t'as encore en tête l'archétype heal/tank/dps et t'essai de le transposer sur GW2 mais je suis désolé de te rabâcher que ça ne marche pas comme ça.

----------


## Aarbron

j'ai aucun archetype en tete justement c'est que j'essai de faire comprendre.
c'est quand meme toi qui dit qu'il faut un equipement zerk (comme si c'etait la seule alternative) et qui m'accuse de faire tomber un groupe entier parceque je ne joue pas zerk mais tank/soutien
j'explique justement qu'on peut jouer tank ou zerk ou quoi que ce soit d'autre il suffit d'adapter son jeu et son stuff.

et je rajoute juste le fait que cette recherche dans LFG a chaque fois des war/guard ou elementaliste zerk pour former des groupes speedrun en excluant tout autre style rend le jeu stéréotypé et qu'il est quand meme bien plus difficile en jouant necro de pas se faire kick qu'en étant une des 3 autres classes cités.

----------


## purEcontact

Je te propose d'aller sur Simin (arah C4) avec un groupe de joueurs équipé en soldat et puis tu reviens me voir  ::): .

----------


## ds108j

Merci beaucoup pour le post Pure.

Il me manque encore des donjons à faire pour avoir fini tous les différents chemins, mais je les ai débloqué tous en mode histoire (donc je peux lancer n'importe lequel en Explo si vous avez besoin)
Je suis assez fervent du "teamplay", et même si par moments je ne suis sur mumble qu'en écoute (voire pas du tout les après-midi du week-end) je suis largement prêt à filer un coup de main si il faut.
(par exemple hier soir je me suis refait Cita C2 avec les canards, bien que je l'avais déjà fini, pour le fnu, et pour aider)

Pour aller dans le sens de Pure. Les donjons ne sont pas compliqués. D'autant plus si quelqu'un dans le groupe et sur Mumble connait la stratégie. 
*Tout ce qu'il faut à quelqu'un qui ne connait pas, c'est bien écouter les conseils, suivre les instructions, et surtout demander si on ne comprend pas quelque chose.*
Du moment que tu as compris ça, c'est bon ça roule !

Je ne vais pas forcément parler d'optimisation (j'ai découvert ça réellement Samedi soir grâce à quelques canards, merci à eux), mais je suis d'accord avec pure quand il dit qu'il ne faut pas forcément être super optimisé pour faire un donjon rapidement.
Désormais, quand je pars avec des pick-up, je m'assure qu'ils aient déjà fait le donjon, et si ce n'est pas le cas, qu'ils sont ouverts aux conseils qu'on pourrait leur fournir.

Et pourtant, je n'ai que 3000 AP.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 10h18 ---------- Previous post was at 10h15 ----------




> et je rajoute juste le fait que cette recherche dans LFG a chaque fois des war/guard ou elementaliste zerk pour former des groupes speedrun en excluant tout autre style rend le jeu stéréotypé et qu'il est quand meme bien plus difficile en jouant necro de pas se faire kick qu'en étant une des 3 autres classes cités.


Protip : Crée toi même une instance de recherche. ça marche bien pour moi en tous cas quand je veux partir en Pick-up

----------


## Aarbron

> Je te propose d'aller sur Simin (arah C4) avec un groupe de joueurs équipé en soldat et puis tu reviens me voir .


l'equilibre ca te connait apparemment  ::|: 
bon bref chacun joue comme il veut, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.

---------- Post added at 10h31 ---------- Previous post was at 10h25 ----------




> Protip : Crée toi même une instance de recherche. ça marche bien pour moi en tous cas quand je veux partir en Pick-up


je te remercie mais j'ai pas de probleme pour trouver des groupes avec mon gardien et je fait 2-3 donjons tous les jours sans probleme et sans avoir l'impression d'etre un boulet pour les autres.
par contre le nombre de fois ou des necro/ingenieur/rodeur se font jeter du groupe sans meme un seul mot parcequ'il ne correspondent pas au profil recherché ca me saoule.
un MMO ou tout le monde joue de la meme maniere, les memes classes, je trouve ca dommage.

sur ce je vais pas pourrir d'avantage le topic je pense que tout le monde aura compris mon point de vue, (enfin j'espere ^^)

----------


## ds108j

> l'equilibre ca te connait apparemment 
> bon bref chacun joue comme il veut, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10h31 ---------- Previous post was at 10h25 ----------
> 
> 
> je te remercie mais j'ai pas de probleme pour trouver des groupes avec mon gardien et je fait 2-3 donjons tous les jours sans probleme et sans avoir l'impression d'etre un boulet pour les autres.
> par contre le nombre de fois ou des necro/ingenieur/rodeur se font jeter du groupe sans meme un seul mot parcequ'il ne correspondent pas au profil recherché ca me saoule.
> un MMO ou tout le monde joue de la meme maniere, les memes classes, je trouve ca dommage.
> ...


Je joue necro (mon main, j'ai qu'un reroll gardien lvl 20 pour le moment), c'est pour ça que je me suis permis de répondre.
En effet avec 3000 AP, je me fais régulièrement kicker. Du coup quand je veux partir en pick-up, je ne m'embête plus, je crée moi même l'instance, je cherche même pas à rejoindre. Et ça marche bien mieux.

----------


## Aarbron

c'est bien malheureux et c'est ca le probleme que j'essaye de soulever.

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire de clore ce débat là parce, je le rappel, j'avais expressément demandé :




> Je ne vais pas partir sur une longue explication et je vous demanderais de pas rebondir là dessus sur le thread


*Les prérequis pour venir sont les 5 points mis en avant.*
De base, je ne demande pas d'équipement berserker, je ne demande pas de build particulier. 

*Dans 2 cas précis*, je vous demanderai de changer de build / d'équipement :
Si le donjon se passe beaucoup plus mal que prévu. 
Ça me permet d'avoir le contrôle et de savoir pourquoi on peine. Si la stratégie le demande expressément (Arah C4 pour l'exemple)

Je tiens aussi à rappeler qu'absolument *rien ne vous oblige à venir.*
Je propose mon aide contre la bonne volonté que mettrons les joueurs qui viennent, si vous freinez des quatre fers quand je vous demande de changer vos compétences ou vos aptitudes, c'est pas la peine, autant que quelqu'un d'autre vous explique.

Je vais prendre du temps (et sur certains donjons, beaucoup de temps) pour expliquer les mécaniques des boss : si c'est juste pour dire "on pack là", "stop", "esquive", "maintenant on pack là", *ça n'a absolument aucune utilité*.
En fonction de mon humeur, je donnerai aussi des conseils à la manière des "did you know" postés sur reddit.

Edit :
PS : Oui, il y a beaucoup de "Je" dans mes post et c'est simplement parce que c'est *ma manière* d'expliquer les donjons, *ma façon* de présenter les chemins. 
Si un joueur veut prendre le temps d'expliquer, qu'il a une façon différente de la mienne et que vous préférez sa manière : jouez avec lui, je ne le prendrais pas mal.

----------


## Der Weise

Pour réviser il y a http://www.gw2dungeons.net/ (en)

----------


## Nessou

Il y en a un ça doit bien être le premier MMO auquel il joue.  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT : en passant, un lien qui est bien :
- Le forum de Theorycraft surtout PvE des DnT, c'est bien rangé par classe et à jour avec des vidéos, vous pouvez commenter ou créer des discussions, etc...

----------


## purEcontact

Dimanche après midi : *Creuset de l'éternité*.
J'ai déjà 2 joueurs que ça intéresse (voir même 3), du coup les places sont chères !

Premier arrivé, premier servi :D.

----------


## Hasunay

Moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je suis super fortement intéressé par tes tutos !
Je peux je peux ??

----------


## Hasunay

Bon bah voila pure à été ignoble, il s'est plaint non stop ...  ::ninja::  Non je déconne c’était franchement sympa, vraiment bien expliqué et en plus dans le bonne humeur ! Je serais surement là pour la prochaine run explicative  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Est-ce qu'il a soupiré ? 
Je savais que j'aurais du venir pour mettre un peu de bonne humeur !

----------


## purEcontact

J'pense que je vais mettre l'initiative en stand by de mon côté (même si je vous encourage à prendre le temps de découvrir des donjons les dimanche aprem).
J'ai vraiment plus envie de me connecter au jeu en ce moment : je m'y ennui terriblement et ça me fait chier de me connecter "juste" pour ça.
A la base, je voulais faire mes daily run dans la matinée puis faire ces runs "donjons & explications" mais comme les daily runs ne m'intéressent plus, j'ai pas envie de me forcer à me co.
Au passage, vous étonnez pas si je suis pas là le dimanche soir pour les missions de guilde non plus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

Je m'en fous, je remarque déjà pas ton absence en temps normal  ::ninja:: 
Mais je te suis sur twitter, ça compense <3

----------


## Lee Tchii

Traduction : Pure est à fond sur Wildstar, donc n'espérez pas le revoir avant un mois, qu'il s'y embête profondément.

----------


## purEcontact

S'kewl les traductions foireuses  ::ninja:: .
Non, j'ai pas pris wildstar mais je m'ennui sur GW2, du coup je découvre l'incroyable liste de jeux de ma bibliothèque steam  :Cigare: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je savais que tu étais le multi de Charmide *summun biblio steam de 3000 jeux*

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je savais que tu étais le multi de Charmide *summun biblio steam de 3000 jeux*


Nop, il en a que 378.

----------


## Maderone

C'est bien ce qu'on dit. Et toi Tatsu, t'en à 6000 ! 
On sait lire hein : 



6000 !


(je te <3 Lytchi)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi aussi je te <3 Mad !

----------


## atavus

> (je te <3 Lytchi)





> Moi aussi je te <3 Mad !


Faites çà en privé, merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça dépend, tu files des po pour qu'on se cache ?  ::trollface:: 
Cette inversion de situation ...

----------


## revanwolf

> Ça dépend, tu files des po pour qu'on se cache ? 
> Cette inversion de situation ...




 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Ça dépend, tu files des po pour qu'on se cache ? 
> Cette inversion de situation ...

----------


## ds108j

Salut !

Alors j'ai discuté a midi avec Mada, un nouveau joueur de chez nous qui a up son premier 80 hier. 
Je me suis proposé de lui faire un petit peu découvrir l'univers des "Paths" des donjons en lui expliquant un peu les choses.
Bilan ce soir je pensais commencer à l'initier aux joies de CoF P1 et P2 pour commencer.
Il se connecte sur Mumble en écoute, et je vais faire comme on a déjà fait cette semaine avec Ferelda ( ou Feralda, je sais plus, désolé).

Je fais appel aux canards qui seraient prêts ce soir à nous accompagner dans CoF. Je me connecterais surement vers 21h15, 21h30.

----------


## mopalion

Fereltia !!!

Pourtant ce n'est pas dur à prononcer :-)

----------


## ds108j

Voila !!!  ::P: 

Si tu veux venir ce soir, y a pas de soucis  :;):

----------


## Adamm94

J'ai fait le mode scénar de Caudécus, Ascalon et Lamentations. J'ai les tp de tout sauf Arah (j'ai pas encore le portail de fort trinité parce que faut que j'avance un peu ma quête principale :D). J'vais essayer de faire CoF scénar dans l'aprem.

----------


## ds108j

> J'ai fait le mode scénar de Caudécus, Ascalon et Lamentations. J'ai les tp de tout sauf Arah (j'ai pas encore le portail de fort trinité parce que faut que j'avance un peu ma quête principale :D). J'vais essayer de faire CoF scénar dans l'aprem.


A titre d'information, tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir fait le mode histoire pour faire les chemins. Il suffit qu'un membre du groupe l'ai faite pour que les 4 autres puissent en bénéficier. Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça.

----------


## Adamm94

Oh, ok ! Effectivement j'etais persuadé qu'il était nécessaire que tout le monde ai fini le mode story.

----------


## Tigermilk

sans moi ce soir, j'ai une méga journée demain  ::'(:

----------


## ds108j

Je tenais a remercier pour nous avoir aidé hier soir :
- Nessou
- Lee Tchii
- Skiant
- Snydlock

Merci a vous pour nous avoir accompagné sur l'un, l'autre ou les deux chemins !

----------


## Lee Tchii

De rien, il parait que je suis *gentille*  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> S'kewl les traductions foireuses .
> Non, j'ai pas pris wildstar mais je m'ennui sur GW2, du coup je découvre l'incroyable liste de jeux de ma bibliothèque steam .


Vas-y viensdez sur Wildstar, le PvE il est trop kewl et en plus y'a Charmide dedans et en plus il est Holoficier et en plus c'est mon voisin de ma maison qu'elle est trop bien, j'ai un jardin dedans et j'fais pousser des plantes avec mon Chua.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vas-y, paie-moi l'abonnement mensuel et j'arrive  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Vas-y, paie-moi l'abonnement mensuel et j'arrive


Tu kifferai trop avoir un Chua j'suis sur.  ::lol::

----------


## Skiant

> Vas-y viensdez sur Wildstar, le PvE il est trop kewl et en plus y'a Charmide dedans et en plus il est Holoficier et en plus c'est mon voisin de ma maison qu'elle est trop bien, j'ai un jardin dedans et j'fais pousser des plantes avec mon Chua.
> 
> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...8d/Chua_No.gif


On a trouvé plus moche que les Asuras  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> et en plus y'a Charmide dedans


C'est le genre de précision qu'il faut pas apporter si tu veux me voir débarquer un jour  ::): .

----------


## revanwolf

> Vas-y viensdez sur Wildstar, le PvE il est trop kewl et en plus y'a Charmide dedans et en plus il est Holoficier et en plus c'est mon voisin de ma maison qu'elle est trop bien, j'ai un jardin dedans et j'fais pousser des plantes avec mon Chua.
> 
> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...8d/Chua_No.gif


et au bout de 1 à 3 mois il y  aura plus personne comme d'hab  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> et au bout de 1 à 3 mois il y  aura plus personne comme d'hab


Pas besoin de prendre le cas de TESO pour une généralité  ::ninja:: 

M'enfin sinon, vous voulez pas le reprendre le Caf. Pas cher, 10 euroboules!
Pas cher jvous dis!!!!



Sivouplééééééééééééééééééééé  é

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour.




> y'a Charmide dedans


Au revoir.

----------


## Caf

> Pas besoin de prendre le cas de TESO pour une généralité 
> 
> M'enfin sinon, vous voulez pas le reprendre le Caf. Pas cher, 10 euroboules!
> Pas cher jvous dis!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sivouplééééééééééééééééééééé  é


Désolé ma péjééhèmmmmee attitude te montre à quel point tu as des choses à apprendre, je m'excuses d'être excellent, pardon.

----------


## Skiant

> Désolé ma péjééhèmmmmee attitude te montre à quel point tu as des choses à apprendre, je m'excuses d'être excellent, pardon. http://i.imgur.com/UPqiTKJ.gif

----------


## atavus

> Désolé ma péjééhèmmmmee attitude te montre à quel point tu as des choses à apprendre, je m'excuses d'être excellent, pardon. http://i.imgur.com/UPqiTKJ.gif

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça fait cher le Chua quand même ...
Et bon "Holoficier" ... Hollofficier ! Tsss ....

----------


## olih

> Pas besoin de prendre le cas de TESO pour une généralité 
> 
> M'enfin sinon, vous voulez pas le reprendre le Caf. Pas cher, 10 euroboules!
> Pas cher jvous dis!!!!
> 
> 
> Sivouplééééééééééééééééééééé  é


On le récupère de temps en temps sur mumble mais il a une voix étrange  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> On le récupère de temps en temps sur mumble mais il a une voix étrange


On m'a dit que c'était un hack.
J'en veux plus souvent des hacks comme çà.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Lee Tchii

Déterrage de topic !
Mael qui découvre donc GW2 avec l'extension, et moi-même, voudrions faire et refaire les donjons en mode histoire  ::lol:: 
On pourrait prendre des pick up pour cela, mais 1, entre canards, c'est mieux, 2, on souhaiterait ne pas être insultés parce qu'on ne saute pas toutes les vidéos (oui, j'ai dit histoire, pas run, pas po).
Y aurait-il des canards que cela intéresse aussi ?
On pourrait s'organiser pour trouver les dates qui nous intéressent le plus et commencer par le premier donjon ?

----------


## Tigermilk

Je me rends compte qu'il y en a pas mal que j'ai jamais fait en histoire.

Si je suis la (bon ok c'est pas souvent en ce moment), je suis chaud.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si je suis la (bon ok c'est pas souvent en ce moment), je suis chaud.


Nous non plus, d'où l'idée de fixer des dates  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

Ça m'intéresse aussi et je suis relativement dispo sur la première semaine de vacances de Noël.

----------

